# Can redheads have different color eyelashes and hair?



## Victor (Nov 1, 2021)

I know this young woman who has black eyelashes, and until yesterday, beautiful red hair. Is this natural?
Now her hair is blondish, ordinary.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 1, 2021)

Victor;
You can always tell a "true" redhead.  Look at their skin.  They have a lot whiter of fairer skin.  They can't be out in the sun very long or they burn.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 1, 2021)

My eye brows & eye lashes are light  brown/red.

Lots of freckles from being out doors so much.
Never applied the 5  lbs of makeup to hide them.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm thinking Victor is not really speaking about eyelashes.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2021)

I have red hair and black eyelashes. My eyes are dark.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Victor said:


> I know this young woman who has black eyelashes, and until yesterday, beautiful red hair. Is this natural?
> Now her hair is blondish, ordinary.


could be Black mascara... if she's a redhead or more likely a blonde who colours her hair red.. then her eyelashes will be very light so she's likely to wear Dark mascara to make them more prominent...


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2021)

The Spousal Equivalent's hair (what there is of it left) is brown with very little grey.  His beard, before it turned totally white, was reddish, dark auburn.  Go figure.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 1, 2021)

In my experience, redheaded women can have whatever they want.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ann Margret and Kim Novak were red heads and it says it all.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 16, 2021)

Uncle Doug had black hair, brown eyebrows and mustache, and a red beard. And his character was just as colorful.

My youngest son has platinum-blond hair, a brown mustache, and a very red beard. He shaves his head, though, and he usually keeps his beard long but he'll wear much shorter styles for various occasions. Sometimes he just sports mutton-chops.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 16, 2021)

Back when I was a teen one of the guys remarked that he thought all red heads had green eyes.

My eyes are blue.
To the red heads  that answered this thread,,"What color are your eyes?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Back when I was a teen one of the guys remarked that he thought all red heads had green eyes.
> 
> My eyes are blue.
> To the red heads  that answered this thread,,"What color are your eyes?"


Mine are black, like my grandmother’s. Hence the black eyelashes.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 16, 2021)

@Murrmurr,,, my oldest son has red  beard..
Also shaves his head,, says he hates hair.

He got  blessed with his grandmother's mouse colored hair.
Sort of a dish water blonde /grey mix.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 16, 2021)

Auburn hair

Brown eyes

Dark brown brows and lashes


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'm thinking Victor is not really speaking about eyelashes.



My HS boyfriend got that question from time to time in the locker room, lol.  Dunno if he shared what he knew.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)

Only their Gynecologist knows for sure.


----------



## Knight (Nov 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Only their Gynecologist knows for sure.


 I took one of those gynecologist internet courses & got my certificate. But so far I haven't had any patients so as the emoji shows sadly I can't say I know for sure.


----------

